# Taking friends for Chinese Phuket or Jade Gardens



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Havent been to either and Have guests over can anyone tell me whicg they thought was best value for money 

TIA


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Havent been to either and Have guests over can anyone tell me whicg they thought was best value for money
> 
> TIA


I havnt been to the Jade Gardens but I can definitely recommend the Phuket


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I havnt been to the Jade Gardens but I can definitely recommend the Phuket


Thanks Veronica, our friends are find the pound to euro a little bit of a surprise is the Phuket expensive - I don t want them to have any surprises at least if I know it is on the expensive side I can warn them !


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Thanks Veronica, our friends are find the pound to euro a little bit of a surprise is the Phuket expensive - I don t want them to have any surprises at least if I know it is on the expensive side I can warn them !


Yes it is quite expensive but the food is great and the service is excellent
I have heard the Jade gardens is not as expensive and t hose I have spoken who have been there were full of praise.


----------



## AnnieG (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi we went to the Jade Gardens 2 years ago and the only good thing about it was the multi coloured prawn crackers! - we were there during December and the food came out stone cold!! Have not been to the Phuket so cannot comment. Have been to the Imperial in Paphos and was well impressed but would say that the best one we've been to (although it was a while ago) was the Yangtze up near Polis well worth driving up there from Paphos (just my humble opinion!)


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

philly said:


> Havent been to either and Have guests over can anyone tell me whicg they thought was best value for money
> 
> TIA


Jade Garden for sure :clap2:

Cherie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep the Yangtze is very good if you don't mind long drive.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Phuket. My wife worked there as a teenager  It has been in business for years which says something. Not many restaurants stick around as long as they have and under the same ownership and management especially in Paphos. Most restaurants are on the expensive side in Cyprus in my opinion. Also, can't remember the name, but the one in Kato Paphos above the Brazilian place is not bad but definitly a second choice.


----------



## AnnieG (Feb 25, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Phuket. My wife worked there as a teenager  It has been in business for years which says something. Not many restaurants stick around as long as they have and under the same ownership and management especially in Paphos. Most restaurants are on the expensive side in Cyprus in my opinion. Also, can't remember the name, but the one in Kato Paphos above the Brazilian place is not bad but definitly a second choice.


The Imperial is the one that is above the Brazilian!!:clap2:


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where Jade Gardens is ....... Ive googled it and can only find Jade Palace

The only Jade Gardens I can find is in Florida lol


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Can anyone tell me where Jade Gardens is ....... Ive googled it and can only find Jade Palace
> 
> The only Jade Gardens I can find is in Florida lol


Woops, yes I think it is the Jade palace. At least its the Jade Palace I was thinking of.
Its in Coral Bay down the road past the beach.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Woops, yes I think it is the Jade palace. At least its the Jade Palace I was thinking of.
> Its in Coral Bay down the road past the beach.


Good at least we are talking about the same place :clap2:


----------

